
So far in 2015, we’ve had 274 days and 294 mass shootings - mizzao
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/10/01/2015-274-days-294-mass-shootings-hundreds-dead/
======
billfor
"These decade-long averages suggest that the prevalence, if not the
deadliness, of “mass public shootings” increased in the 1970s and 1980s, and
continued to increase, but not as steeply, during the 1990s, 2000s, and first
four years of the 2010s."

[https://fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/R44126.pdf](https://fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/R44126.pdf)

